

Vote for We Carpool today to win Crowdfunder OC - Broadcastic

traffic getting worse? Irvine startup We Carpool helps neighbors to carpool to fun local events, work and school. We need your votes to win Crowdfunder OC competition in just 2 days! \n\n
 We are currently among the top 10 in the Crowdfunder OC competition, but we need your help to win the contest.<p>Supporting us is easy:
 1) Login to CrowdFunder, Signup in case you do not already have an account. Please make sure you are logged in as sometimes votes fail to register in their system.
 2) Click http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crowdfunder.com&#x2F;crowdfundx&#x2F;cfxoc&#x2F;companies#company-948
 and vote for WeCarpool. We have a dark green logo.
 3) Confirm that the vote button changed to &quot;Vote Tallied&quot;. Please click it again if it did not.
 Help us win this competition and share this message with your friends and on Facebook.
======
Broadcastic
[http://www.crowdfunder.com/crowdfundx/cfxoc/companies#compan...](http://www.crowdfunder.com/crowdfundx/cfxoc/companies#company-948)

